# Sale at Long & McQuade



## tonydawe

if i needed a tele i'd be headed in for sure. the sale is this friday and saturday (the 12th and 13th). 0% financing (with pre-approved payments) and some stuff is up to 50% off.

i'd be tempted to get either of these:
Fender Highway 1 tele - was $735 and is now $575
Fender Roadworn 50's tele - was $920 and is now $750

the other nice deal would be leather guitar straps for $6.

no, i don't work for L&M. just letting people in some deals i would be taking advantage of if i needed to.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/news/1168/


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## guitarman2

I'd like to grab up the highqay 1 tele. I'm jsut too tapped right now to do it.


----------



## zontar

Too bad I'm having a busy weekend, but then there's not much I'm interested in in that sale--except depending on how thick those straps are I could use a new one for my 12 string.


----------



## Mooh

It's really not the advertised deals that attract me to these sales, it's the unadvertised ones. Often there will be a table of used effects pedals, and other stuff they just want to get rid of like cases and overstocked items. The mailing they send out is only a teaser. It has always been a good time for me to buy my bulk strings.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## guitarman2

Mooh said:


> It's really not the advertised deals that attract me to these sales, it's the unadvertised ones. Often there will be a table of used effects pedals, and other stuff they just want to get rid of like cases and overstocked items. The mailing they send out is only a teaser. It has always been a good time for me to buy my bulk strings.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


At the Burlington store there is always a table of used effects that they are trying to get rid of. Not just at sales.


----------



## keeperofthegood

guitarman2 said:


> At the Burlington store there is always a table of used effects that they are trying to get rid of. Not just at sales.



YES! I am there every Saturday morning. I have picked up a fair number of pedals for under 20 dollars that way.


----------



## dwagar

looks like a good deal on the Highway 1s.


----------



## Diablo

Thansks OP!

Hmmm...I could use a twanger in my quiver.
other than the reliccing, whats the difference between these 2?
Fender Highway 1 tele - was $735 and is now $575
Fender Roadworn 50's tele - was $920 and is now $750

I dont think theyd be any cheaper on the resale market.


----------



## ronmac

I had to go in to the city, so I thought I would drop by and see if they had anything interesting. Snagged one of these, used, for a crazy price










60 watt 1 x 12 and very versatile.


----------



## sivs

I was just at the Calgary store... some good deals. A used Taylor electric for less than $1000 (one of the nice ones with flame maple tops), some decnt deals on used amps and pedals, a few great things in the recording section. I was surprised... but just walked out with a few sets of strings and a new pop filter


----------



## Kenmac

ronmac said:


> I had to go in to the city, so I thought I would drop by and see if they had anything interesting. Snagged one of these, used, for a crazy price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 watt 1 x 12 and very versatile.


Versatile is right. I've also got a Tech21 60 watt 1 X12 which I really should be playing more. I won't ask the price you paid but even at the regular price you get a very good sounding amp. Congratulations.


----------



## the_fender_guy

After 30 years they lost my business today.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

the_fender_guy said:


> After 30 years they lost my business today.


Care to elaborate on that? What happened?


----------



## Mooh

the_fender_guy said:


> After 30 years they lost my business today.


They'd have to do a lot to chase me away. What gives?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1

I snagged a roadhouse strat from the sales yesterday AM for what I thought was a very nice price......black with tortise shell pickguard - texas special pups

traded my mexi fat strat in for it.....they gave me more than I was considering posting on the used market for.....nice!


----------



## hollowbody

Mooh said:


> It's really not the advertised deals that attract me to these sales, it's the unadvertised ones. Often there will be a table of used effects pedals, and other stuff they just want to get rid of like cases and overstocked items. The mailing they send out is only a teaser. It has always been a good time for me to buy my bulk strings.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah, during the last Toys in the Attic sale at the Bloor location there was a nice pedalsteel for something silly like $400 and a Les Paul Deluxe for $1600. Neither advertised and man, it was hard not to walk out with both!


----------



## rhh7

the_fender_guy said:


> After 30 years they lost my business today.


I would love to know more...I don't think I am going to go.


----------



## the_fender_guy

the_fender_guy said:


> After 30 years they lost my business today.


I went in to see what the sale oyems were like and to pick up some strings and things.
I asked about some stuff I'd seen at L&M online and was told by a person on staff "why didn't you ****ing buy online instead of coming in and bothering me" This after trying for awhile to get some assistance. There was more staff than customers. It's a pretty crappy attitude that prevails at their flagship store. And when you take into account the amount of money I've spent on guitars, keyboards, band instruments, PA and recording gear at L&M I expect to be helped to spend my money.
I have a good friend who just had the same experience. He said it's because all of the guys we had a business relationship are gone.
Note to people working at L&M I still spend $$$ so I might be someone you want to establish a business relationship with instead of being rude and indifferent to.


----------



## bscott

WOW!! Don't blame you one bit. That employee should be an ex. No excuse for that at all in any store. I was in the Ottawa L&M last Thursday and for the first time they couldn't have been more helpful and polite. 

B


----------



## zurn

I just bought that MIM P-bass that was on sale this weekend, got it online cause I hate going to stores  Beside there are no L&M' s in Quebec 

Came down to 500$ all in and shipped for a brand new P-bass!


----------



## Budda

I would have asked someone to snag me a strap if I had known! I could use a nice wide leather one.


----------



## Bevo

Crappy!

I have built some relationships with the guys at my local store and are on a first name basis, don't think we would go for drinks but its good.
Went to a store close to my new job in Mississauga on Friday and had been there once before and one guy recognized me.

Have to say I have had nothing but positive things happen at the store.

If it was me I would not write off a store for that but call the manager on Monday and give him crap and also explain exatly who said that to you.
A simple look at your account will tell them you are a valuable customer, don't let it go..


----------



## Mooh

the_fender_guy said:


> I went in to see what the sale oyems were like and to pick up some strings and things.
> I asked about some stuff I'd seen at L&M online and was told by a person on staff "why didn't you ****ing buy online instead of coming in and bothering me" This after trying for awhile to get some assistance. There was more staff than customers. It's a pretty crappy attitude that prevails at their flagship store. And when you take into account the amount of money I've spent on guitars, keyboards, band instruments, PA and recording gear at L&M I expect to be helped to spend my money.
> I have a good friend who just had the same experience. He said it's because all of the guys we had a business relationship are gone.
> Note to people working at L&M I still spend $$$ so I might be someone you want to establish a business relationship with instead of being rude and indifferent to.


That truly sucks. 

My impulse is to give clowns like that a conditional second chance, ie "You have one chance to apologise before I take this to your superiors." If they don't apologise, I take it up the chain of command. It has never failed me. (I used to make my living in labour relations and had to enlighten folks on both sides of employment relationships regularly. Had my own cage rattled a couple of times too, that's how one learns.) 

There are dickheads everywhere, and L&M will erroneously victimize itself by hiring a few too. The employee won't likely last long without an attitude adjustment. I like the fact that there *IS* an L&M, so I would call someone out over behavior like that. One shouldn't have to, but it can be turned into a consolation prize in conciliatory pricing to get one out the door happy.

However, if there were more choices in music retailers with actual stock near me...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Poor attitude for a salesman to take.

Although it looks like some guys got some good deals.

I was going to try & get there Saturday afternoon, but I had a ton of other stuff come up and my Saturday commitments/errands stretched into the evening.

Oh well, I'm on their mailing list--I'll check out the next one.

I probably would have only bought accessories.


----------



## JeffLong

*Service at Long and McQuade*

I have never heard of an instance where one of our staff members used profane language when dealing with a customer and I personally handle all customer complaints. Obviously it would not be tolerated. I would welcome an email or phone call so you could elaborate on the situation. 
Jeff Long
416-588-7886
[email protected]


----------



## bscott

Count me impressed!!


----------



## Mooh

JeffLong said:


> I have never heard of an instance where one of our staff members used profane language when dealing with a customer and I personally handle all customer complaints. Obviously it would not be tolerated. I would welcome an email or phone call so you could elaborate on the situation.
> Jeff Long
> 416-588-7886
> [email protected]


You sound like a stand up guy. Good on you. Hope this gets resolved to the_fender-guy's satisfaction.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco

bscott said:


> Count me impressed!!


Same here !

Dave


----------



## tonydawe

props to the L&M relations guy for speaking up! hopefully this resolves the situation.
and i'm glad some people were able to take advantage of the sale. maybe next time for me. would love to see a POG2 on sale. haha


----------



## zontar

JeffLong said:


> I have never heard of an instance where one of our staff members used profane language when dealing with a customer and I personally handle all customer complaints. Obviously it would not be tolerated. I would welcome an email or phone call so you could elaborate on the situation.
> Jeff Long
> 416-588-7886
> [email protected]





tonydawe said:


> props to the L&M relations guy for speaking up! hopefully this resolves the situation.
> and i'm glad some people were able to take advantage of the sale. maybe next time for me. would love to see a POG2 on sale. haha


This is just one way the internet can help.

Good to see this sort of problem resolution.


----------



## monty

Pretty good sale.
I really lucked out, usually these sales involve me ending up with something that I didnt really really want but couldnt pass up at the price. This time though, something I really wanted(enough to pay full price a month ago) dropped in price and they matched it with thier 30 day price match.


----------



## monty

keeperofthegood said:


> YES! I am there every Saturday morning. I have picked up a fair number of pedals for under 20 dollars that way.


Cool, me too.
Wonder how many of each others pedals we have bought.


----------



## guitarman2

Mooh said:


> You sound like a stand up guy. Good on you. Hope this gets resolved to the_fender-guy's satisfaction.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Yeah and hopefully this is a lesson that you don't throw out a whole company because of a particular employee. If an employee behaves this way you need to report him to the managers. If you don't get satisfaction by going higher up then you have something to complain about. 
Definitely L&M is not perfect but they are the best thing for music stores we have and they will go above and beyond, and always have for me. I've been dealing with them for 25 years and have never had a bad experience that would make me give up on them.


----------



## kat_

JeffLong said:


> I have never heard of an instance where one of our staff members used profane language when dealing with a customer and I personally handle all customer complaints. Obviously it would not be tolerated. I would welcome an email or phone call so you could elaborate on the situation.
> Jeff Long
> 416-588-7886
> [email protected]


Did anyone else notice the last name here? I think this just went pretty high up.


----------



## Guest

kat_ said:


> Did anyone else notice the last name here? I think this just went pretty high up.


 Indeed. It was the first thing I noticed. I pity the foolish employee who drew the wrath of an owner. 

On a related, but more positive note: the guys working at the rental desk in the Ottawa store have always been superb. They've gone way out of their way to help me out in the past two years I've been shopping there.


----------



## zurn

When are they gonna open a branch here in Quebec, Steve's and Italmelodie could use some competition


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Bevo

Told ya so!

Like any other company or group of people in the word, always will be one.
Its our job to call them out so the next guy has a better experience.

Never lost faith in them..


----------



## Merlin

zurn said:


> When are they gonna open a branch here in Quebec, Steve's and Italmelodie could use some competition


I'd love to see them bury Steve's.

The T.O. Steve's store always seems to have higher prices on the stuff I'm looking for. There's some great staff there, but management views them like Kleenex....disposable.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Man, I'm not going near this L&M debate again.

From someone who has worked many years in service environments, I will say however that in most cases the real issue behind 'problem employees' tends to be with their immediate management. You SOMETIMES get a rogue employee, but many times, rude staff will only treat a customer that way if they believe they can get away with the behavior (because they likely have gotten away with it before). I'm speaking in generalities here from my own experience, not specifically about L&M. Most senior management of any company is mortified when they hear about this kind of thing happening. Good on Mr. Long for stepping up to address the issue. I'm sure it will be resolved VERY swiftly. 

I missed the sale. Plus I was saving up for something specific. So... I ended up catching the President's Day sale at Musician's Friend. I should have something special showing up soon!


----------



## keeperofthegood

Up late, sleepless night, acid reflux and old age.

So, here I am thinking of all the times I talk about my cheep 50 dollar guitar I got at L&M and here L&M are doing what they can to pull in business, having great sales, and sales with enough popular culture appeal regions that lack an L&M have people posting their regrets at not having one in their area.

As a business, you have to wonder what it is that drives their bottom line. Certainly not little old me, I am undeniably cheep. Used gear, rental gear, and surplus shops for what other parts I need is how I go most of the time.

Then I remembered something. I remembered this watch I bought for $2.50 I believe it was. It was from a NEW shop in town, it was a digital watch, and we lined up to the street for the privilege of owning one of these new digital watches for $2.50. Bargain Harrolds did not last long in the retail world, but it set a new tone to selling. One comment I recall hearing in that lineup that summer for that cheep watch was from the blue haired little old ladies lamenting the loss of the "bargain basement" of the T. Eaton Company. In a way Bargain Harrold's brought that bargain basement back. Then, years later, new crop of little blue haired old ladies, at the bankruptcy of the T. Eaton Co, again the comments of "such a shame, it was a good store. That's where we got our first fridge from. Of course we didn't have much in those days, and it it wasn't for their bargain basement why we would have had that ice box years more...."

Ok, I LOVE the discount table here in Burlington, and I LOVE the sales that L&M do and I don't buy full price or regular retail and I always haggle, and L&M does something other companies no longer do; they let me. Lots of other mom's and dad's sit and read when their kids are taking music class, on Saturdays, I love to browse, to try out this or that, to listen to others try things out, to chat with the sales clerks to get the latest gossip, and to "make that awesome find" now and then like the Cry Baby I got for, I think it was 30 or 40 dollars. I think in terms of good karma, word of mouth, HEY DUDE! advertising, people like me are every bit as important as the people that DO spend the 100's of 1000's of dollars there. Companies like T. Eaton that forgot that have long since disappeared  because when I stop and 'get serious' as I do for my son who is the one taking lessons, he gets the good Taylor guitar, he gets the regular guitar strap, the text books, the strings, pays for the set up and maintenance etc and as dad, I pay for it and am ok with doing so, L&M is a good store, it has treated me right and I am happy to spend my money on my kid there.


----------



## Robert1950

On second thought, I'll delete this comment - I have to leave for work and I really didn't want to get out of bed this morning.


----------



## lbrown1

I do exactly the same thing......when my daughter's upstairs taking guitar lessons - I'm downstairs in the L&M store browsing - trying stuff out - and inevitably - buying stuff....I like the shwa store.....a LOT.........great selection....nobody bugs me when I just want to pull a guitar from the wall and pick away at it for a while....I've been tickled pink with my most recent purchases there - a new custom white YCS50 and a new roadhouse strat...and a great second hand ovation back in Oct....I've had the pleasure of dealing with some great employees (Mr Long - if you're listening - Cheryl, Marty and Bill deserve a raise ) ....and the rental stuff has been very very convenient over the last few years for PA stuff.......





keeperofthegood said:


> Up late, sleepless night, acid reflux and old age.
> 
> So, here I am thinking of all the times I talk about my cheep 50 dollar guitar I got at L&M and here L&M are doing what they can to pull in business, having great sales, and sales with enough popular culture appeal regions that lack an L&M have people posting their regrets at not having one in their area.
> 
> As a business, you have to wonder what it is that drives their bottom line. Certainly not little old me, I am undeniably cheep. Used gear, rental gear, and surplus shops for what other parts I need is how I go most of the time.
> 
> Then I remembered something. I remembered this watch I bought for $2.50 I believe it was. It was from a NEW shop in town, it was a digital watch, and we lined up to the street for the privilege of owning one of these new digital watches for $2.50. Bargain Harrolds did not last long in the retail world, but it set a new tone to selling. One comment I recall hearing in that lineup that summer for that cheep watch was from the blue haired little old ladies lamenting the loss of the "bargain basement" of the T. Eaton Company. In a way Bargain Harrold's brought that bargain basement back. Then, years later, new crop of little blue haired old ladies, at the bankruptcy of the T. Eaton Co, again the comments of "such a shame, it was a good store. That's where we got our first fridge from. Of course we didn't have much in those days, and it it wasn't for their bargain basement why we would have had that ice box years more...."
> 
> Ok, I LOVE the discount table here in Burlington, and I LOVE the sales that L&M do and I don't buy full price or regular retail and I always haggle, and L&M does something other companies no longer do; they let me. Lots of other mom's and dad's sit and read when their kids are taking music class, on Saturdays, I love to browse, to try out this or that, to listen to others try things out, to chat with the sales clerks to get the latest gossip, and to "make that awesome find" now and then like the Cry Baby I got for, I think it was 30 or 40 dollars. I think in terms of good karma, word of mouth, HEY DUDE! advertising, people like me are every bit as important as the people that DO spend the 100's of 1000's of dollars there. Companies like T. Eaton that forgot that have long since disappeared  because when I stop and 'get serious' as I do for my son who is the one taking lessons, he gets the good Taylor guitar, he gets the regular guitar strap, the text books, the strings, pays for the set up and maintenance etc and as dad, I pay for it and am ok with doing so, L&M is a good store, it has treated me right and I am happy to spend my money on my kid there.


----------



## LowWatt

Merlin said:


> I'd love to see them bury Steve's.
> 
> The T.O. Steve's store always seems to have higher prices on the stuff I'm looking for. There's some great staff there, but management views them like Kleenex....disposable.


I worked at the Toronto Steve's for years. Because of the attitudes towards staff, stock, and customers by the owner and two formerly married long time members of the management of that store, I do not shop there and I go out of my way to recommend that others do the same. I've seen some disgusting stuff.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Since L&M took the time to not only read this post but to sign up and respond to it, I would like to here back from the OP to see if this issue was cleared up for him.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

missed the sale..........didn't really need anything...........apparently Mr. Long looks after all customer complaints ........I had an issue several years ago regarding a tube amp repair......it was there for what I thought was an excessive amount of time..(Wild Bill does what little amp work for me now)..........I thought I was e-mailing the local store but instead received an immediate response from Mr. Long and the local manager...........I actually felt a need to appologize to the local manager for going over his head..........I continue to shop (almost) exclusively at L&M .....great bunch of folks in Waterloo.......


----------



## w.luchka_17

that's some great customer service there! that the owner acctually sees a complaint on this forum or hears about it and takes the time to sign up and try to fix the situatiuon kksjurkksjur If there was an L&M her in Lethbridge I would definatly shop there now!


----------



## zurn

BTW, I lot of the big ticket items that where on sale this weekend are still available online, like the P-Bass and Highway One Strats and Tele's.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/page/sale/

Fender Musical Instruments - Highway One Stratocaster (3 Tone Sunburst, Maple)
Sale Price: $575.00
original price: $720.00

Fender Musical Instruments - Highway One Telecaster (Black, Maple)
Sale Price: $575.00
original price: $720.00

Fender Musical Instruments - Standard Precision Bass
Sale Price: $465.00
original price: $585.00


----------



## Robert1950

I've dealt with two stores, Downtown Toronto and Oshawa (north of,...._Downtown OSHAWA !!!). _Service has never been a problem for me.


----------



## Merlin

LowWatt said:


> I worked at the Toronto Steve's for years. Because of the attitudes towards staff, stock, and customers by the owner and two formerly married long time members of the management of that store, I do not shop there and I go out of my way to recommend that others do the same. I've seen some disgusting stuff.


That little tidbit was one of many things that freaked me out there. The other was hearing about one of the aforementioned managers getting it on with one of the employees in the back parking lot.


----------



## guitarman2

Merlin said:


> That little tidbit was one of many things that freaked me out there. The other was hearing about one of the aforementioned managers getting it on with one of the employees in the back parking lot.


I could care less who gets it on with who. Especially considering you "heard" it and it could be a vicous rumour. The only thing I care about is if I'm getting good customer service and being dealt with respectfully. If I'm getting that then I don't care if you're getting it on as much as Tiger Woods.


----------

